# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  برنامج لتعليم كيفية فورمات الجهاز وتنزيل الويندوز

## أسيل بشار

*البرنامج لتعليم الفورمات .. 
يشرح   فرمتة الجهاز ومتطلبات ذلك ومستلزماته وتركيب الويندوز بمختلف إصداراته  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------


## علىمحمود

شكرا  جزيلا

----------

